# Where can I find peek-a-boo highlight photos??



## MAC_Mama (Apr 18, 2006)

The thing is, I have naturally dark brown to black hair and I'm a Filipina with medium tan skin. I want to get some blonde peek-a-boo highlights (you know the ones that are usually underneath the hair that the color peeks out) but I want like thin to chunky blonde peekaboo highlights here and there around my head.... I can never find a photo on peekaboo highlights, but I can picture the way I want it in my head. I will be going to the salon on wed and want to bring a photo so he would have an idea of how I want it.

does anyone have any photos or know of any websites I can check out? thanks....


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 18, 2006)

hmmm... I'll look around for you --- but you can check the links in the 'Ultimate Style Thread' for some ideas... :satisfied: Actually, we had a girl come in one time who wanted certain highlights, and she couldn't find a pic... so to get her point across, she brought in a picture of herself, and got a white-out pen, and drew on her pic the way she wanted the highlights, and where she wanted them placed... lol it was different, but it worked! lol


----------



## MAC_Mama (Apr 18, 2006)

lol.. that is different... well I would try anything too, just to show my stylist how I want my hair exactly, lol. I'd rather find it on someone eles though. Hopefully I'll get to see those photos before my appt. Thanks.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 18, 2006)

I did a google search - which brough up a few myspace pages... so you might want to look through there and see if there are any you like. I can't really seem to find sites with really detailed pics though.... but I'm still looking! lol


----------



## jill249 (Apr 22, 2006)

I always wanted to know what these highlights were called! I'll do some searching, too.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 22, 2006)

They are also sometimes called "hidden highlights".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## linda46125 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Yeah I wanted this done once too and couldnt find a picture either so I just told her I wanted the blond streaks underneath my layers so they just peeked out though she didnt quite do them as chunky as I wanted. *


----------



## ange1988 (Aug 21, 2011)

I went through sooooooooo much to find exactly what I wanted i went to three different salons until i was satisified!!  Finally at the last salon since icouldnt find a picture ANYWHERE I parted my hair for the lady of exactly where I wanted them placed and how thick I wanted them!  And I would like to post a pic of mine to make it a lil easier for the next person since it was so complicated for me but Im not sure how to post a pic through a comment is there a way to do that ???


----------

